# Dog soap recipe?



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a doghter, a grand-puppy, a fur-niece and a fur-brother. I just found out that some of the items I ordered for them for Christmas won't be coming which leaves their gift bags short. Does anyone have a MP dog soap recipe that they are willing to share? I have about 1 1/2 lbs of a white detergent free MP base I can use. I also have a lot of rosemary eo, lemon eo, white & pink grapefruit eos, a splash of lavender eo, an orange-grapefruit eo/fo blend, tea tree oil, neem oil & a host of other base oils like olive oil and coconut oil that I can use to make a substitute gift. If it matters, except for my grand-puppy Nina, they're all small breeds. Nina is a pit bull. Thanks in advance for any tips, advice & recipes.


----------



## lsg (Dec 2, 2012)

Make sure to check out what essential oils are safe for dogs, some are not.  Here is a link with a recipe.  I have not tried it so can't guarantee the reults or how it will work on your dog.

http://www.bringyourpet.com/natural.htm


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree with double checking what essential oils are pet safe!  You wouldn't want your good intentions to cause the furbabies any trouble!  Since I am still in the research phase of CP soap making, I have a bunch of books with recipes.  One of the pet shampoo bars calls for cedar essential oil, citronella essential oil, eucalyptus essential oil, and pennyroyal essential oil to repel fleas. However, I do not know if these are pet-safe!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just searched the net and came across this forum (umm is it ok to reference other forum's in this forum?  if not, mods, please feel free to slap my hands!)

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/so ... 20211.html


----------



## Hazel (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it's all right to post links to other forums as long as you don't violate any of their rules or policies.  Be careful about quoting from other forums. I know of one forum which specifically forbids it and promises all sorts of nasty retaliation if you do it. 

Dog soap is much harder to formulate than human soap and dogs can't tell you if the soap is irritating their skin. You only find out after you see the dogs scratching or worrying at their skin. Definitely check the pH of MP soap. Dog skin is different from human skin and you don't want to create problems. Dog's skin is thinner and more sensitive than human skin. pH range varies in the different types of dogs; for example, German Shepherds' skin is more alkaline than Labs. You also want to make sure the MP soap will be easy to rinse out since you don't want your dogs licking themselves and swallowing anything which would make them ill. 

http://www.petmd.com/dog/grooming/evr_d ... o_for_dogs

Link to a discussion about dog soap - viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17185

This is just a suggestion but you could bake dog treats. They're very easy to make but you do want to make sure all the moisture is baked out of them so they don't get moldy. Ask me how I know.  :roll: Also, I use biscuit cutters to make round ones if you don't have a bone shaped cookie cutter. The biscuit cutters normally have 3 sizes and I used the two smaller ones to make treats. I also cut one batch into strips, rolled the strips to make them rounded and formed them into spirals. Then I brushed an egg mixture on them and sprinkled a little crushed sunflower seeds on top. They took awhile to do but I was quite proud of how those looked.    I thought I had posted a dog biscuit recipe on the forum but I couldn't find it. However, here's a link to Baggins Bites site and she has a lot of good recipes. http://www.all-natural-dog-treat.com/to ... cipes.html


----------



## Lindy (Dec 2, 2012)

First - Pennyroyal is not recommended as it is highly toxic and you shouldn't even have it in your stash as it simply isn't safe...

When you are formulating for a dog shampoo you need to be looking at ingredients that have a high conditioning factor and avoid those that are too cleansing.  If you're not adverse to using tallow or lard then you should work with it and eliminate coconut & palm kernel oil.  Palm oil is also a good one to use in place of animal fats.  Neem oil is fabulous for both it's conditioning properties as well as being insecticidal.  Essential oils that are good in a doggie shampoo are rosemary, lavender, lemongrass, & clove bud.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I did find a recipe that called for the addition of an organic herbal shampoo but I was going to substitute some of my dogs lavender shampoo and use lavender eo, rosemary eo & maybe some neem & tea tree oils. Thanks for the links to other possible recipes, I think I'll look those over 1st. Hazel, how do I find out the ph level of a mp soap base? And what would be an ideal level to look for? I know that being apit bull, my grand puppy is prone to skin problems.
Thanks for the cp idea Lindy! I've got lard, palm, neem & I think some babassu I can use!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2012)

SoapAddict415 said:
			
		

> how do I find out the ph level of a mp soap base? And what would be an ideal level to look for? I know that being apit bull, my grand puppy is prone to skin problems.



Do you have the soap base? You could take some, lather it a little and then test with a pH strip. Just remember the strips aren't very accurate. You could try calling the manufacturer and ask about it.


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> .
> This is just a suggestion but you could bake dog treats. They're very easy to make but you do want to make sure all the moisture is baked out of them so they don't get moldy. Ask me how I know.  :roll:



Hazel I had the same problem doing bunny biscuits. Made a big batch and left them with bunny, pigs, when we went on holidays. My friend not only had to make biscuits for her bunnies but had to do extra for my lot,from then on we kept them in the frig - no probs.
I just rolled mine out like pastry and cut with a knife into squares. Some days she got bigger squares than others, I wasn't too precise.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2012)

It certainly taught me a lesson to make sure I turned the oven off and left them in until the next morning.  :wink:


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with leaving pet treats in the oven overnight. Mattie is still enjoying the batch I made 2 months ago.
Regarding testing the mp base ph level, I just had a "duh! Why didn't I think of that moment?"  :roll: I've got ph strips & I made the soaps with neem oil, lavender eo, rosemary eo, eucalyptus eo & tea t tree oil. I can test them before I use Mattie as a guinea pig, :shock:  um, I mean puppy! Lol


----------

